# Certification Exam



## nyyankees (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone taken the Auditing Specilaty Exam? How difficult was it and how much does it help?

I am currently studying for my RHIT/HIM degree and was looking at taking the E/M Specialty exam but wanted to take a look at this first. I figured with the Healthcare Reform and Insurance co's looking at everyone's files this exam may be worth taking. Thanks.


----------



## melzinser (Jul 29, 2010)

Anything for a Yankee fan!  I took and passed the exam in May.  The exam follows the NAMAS study guide and the compliance questions are challenging.  I felt the E/M auditing questions were the easiest part - just don't be thrown by the specialty represented in the chart notes.  I had never read chemo flow sheets or psychiatric office notes, but the questions were very straightforward and relevant to general auditing principles.  Read the other threads in this forum (search: CPMA).  You will see many comments about the boot camps and the exam.  Still waiting for the next A-Bomb from A-Rod!  Good luck.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 29, 2010)

melzinser said:


> Anything for a Yankee fan!  I took and passed the exam in May.  The exam follows the NAMAS study guide and the compliance questions are challenging.  I felt the E/M auditing questions were the easiest part - just don't be thrown by the specialty represented in the chart notes.  I had never read chemo flow sheets or psychiatric office notes, but the questions were very straightforward and relevant to general auditing principles.  Read the other threads in this forum (search: CPMA).  You will see many comments about the boot camps and the exam.  Still waiting for the next A-Bomb from A-Rod!  Good luck.



Funny... was just talking to my co-worker about A-Rod pressing for 600. I said he'll hit it and then follow up with 5 or more quick ones. Thanks for the info. Will look into it. I think this this type of certification pays for itself in the long-run.


----------

